# Lee or Cokin system?



## Quasimodo (Mar 16, 2012)

I am thinking about getting rid of most my filters (ND, CPL and such), and starting to use a filter system. I have been reading a great deal about the Lee filters, and also the Cokin Z-system. Has anyone here used both, and how are your experiences?


----------



## Octavian (Mar 16, 2012)

hey there,

Just to chime in, I bought a full lee system from a friend. being new to photography I was able to take shots with it I otherwise couldnt have attempted without the filters.
in comparison with screw in filters its a huge advantage to be able to position the filtration for sky only and expose a shot correctly. This is the only comparison I can give in this regards as i havent used the Cokin.
You can also use mutiple filters up to four however stacking them with a wide angle lens e.g. 10-22 on a 550D 1.6x crop camera youll catch the last to stacked filters so I configure it to only use 2 (this ensures a better quality image anyway.) just remember at about 16mm on full frame you may be limited to 2 stacked filters unless your willing to sacrifice outer edges of the image.

They are easy to use stay fixed in place very well and you can add a second adapter if you have multiple angles to cope with e.g. not a simple horizon line so you could put in 2 filters at opposing angles its explained with images on the lee site!

Alternatively check out "the magic cloth" technique by Tony Prower he has some amazing shots.
using this system you dont need filters just a black sock or something  it helps get more accurate colours and a much better dynamic range - I will be trying this soon to see how easy it is!

Nick


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 16, 2012)

I use both threaded and Cokin filters, and have generally found them to be good for different things. Both types have a lot of overlap, but each has filters the other simply does not.

Cokin has a lot of special effect ones that are rather nice, plus the ability to slide around gradiated ND filters is pretty awesome. However if you do anything with UV or IR the pickings are pretty slim.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you both And I will definitely check out the magic cloth


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 16, 2012)

I wouldn't get rid of your screw in filters, they will still have a use. I used t0 use a Cokin P adapter with Hi-Tech filters and they are nowhere near the quality of Lee, for the filters or the adaptors. The downside to moving to the Lee system, I can no longer use my Singh Ray filters easily, that I bought for use with the original filter system. Singh Ray make some specialist filters not made by anyone else.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 16, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I wouldn't get rid of your screw in filters, they will still have a use. I used t0 use a Cokin P adapter with Hi-Tech filters and they are nowhere near the quality of Lee, for the filters or the adaptors. The downside to moving to the Lee system, I can no longer use my Singh Ray filters easily, that I bought for use with the original filter system. Singh Ray make some specialist filters not made by anyone else.



Thank you Kernuak. +1

I appreciate you sharing your experience. I will probably not get rid of the other ones (screw in), and I am leaning againt the Lee. The Lee are 100mm x 100mm. Is it possible to use Cokin filters on the Lee system if Cokin have filters that you don't get with Lee?


----------



## docsmith (Mar 16, 2012)

Short answer...yes...you don't have to buy into a single "system" exclusively. For example, the Lee and Cokin Z-Pro both hold 4x4 and 4x6 filters. I have the cokin Z-Pro and use Cokin, hitech and Singh-Ray 4x4 and 4x6 filters in it. I also use B+W screw in filters. 

I don't have any experience with Lee....sorry. I can attest that the Singh Rays are thicker, better constructed (polished edges, etc) than the cokin....but optically I have been happy with results from both.

There is a video here comparing the Lee to the cokin z-pro holders:
http://darwinwiggett.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/lee-holder-vs-cokin-z-pro-holder/


----------



## GND (Mar 16, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I wouldn't get rid of your screw in filters, they will still have a use.



I had this discussion few days ago whether post processing makes filter purchasing redundant. I'm not a pro, just use threaded CPL and UV, the Hoya HD line. Gelatin type are not an option for me as they're bulky to carry around. In film shooting I understand there's no (software) post-process but in digital do you really get better quality results with filters than post-process?


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 16, 2012)

If you have tons of money and want to wait like 6 months (not exaggerating) -Lee

If you want decent filters right now for a low price - Cokin


I will say that the Lee ones are amazing. If you're selling photography and want stellar stuff then go Lee. I couldn't afford them, so I bought Cokin. They are amazing for the price, and their polarizer is just as good as anything out there, and I got mine for 35 bucks on eBay.

The Cokin grads and NDs will leave a huge purple color cast on long shots, but can remove them with software. I usually just end up making my shots bw to save time. I have talked to people that use Lee, and they say that you still get the purple, but I can't imagine that it is nearly as bad as the Cokins.

My advice is to start out with the cokin filters, and if it is what you really love you can always buy some lees that will fit in the same holder. 

Just remember, Lee stuff almost always has a huge back order. You can find them on eBay, but if they aren't there you will wait. Also, lee is all glass, and and they break. If they break you will be sad. You will be very sad. Cokins are some sort of resin, and won't break. They will scratch, but they are like 20-30 bucks, so it's no big deal.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention, you can always hold the filters in front of the camera if you have a tripod. I do it all the time when I don't feel like getting the holder out and putting it on. Unless you're using a polarizer, hand holding is super simple, and I know a lot of guys do it. You can also feather the grad by moving it slightly during the shot.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi-Tech grads are only slightly more expensive than Cokin grads, but don't have the cast that Cokins are known to have (although I haven't used the Cokin grads personally). It actually took 8 or 9 months to get my Lee filters. I take quite a few long exposure shots, so handholding isn't really very suitable, but I know others manage ok. For the same dimension filters, they will all fit, but I think it's also difficult to get hold of the Cokin Z system from what I've come across.
As for whether screw mount filters can be replaced by post processing, it depends on the filter. While you can increase saturation in post, you can't really reproduce the effects of a CPL. Likewise, if you need to reduce the exposure to lengthen the shutterspeed for any reason, that has to be done by a solid ND filter, although that could be part of a filter system (as could a CPL). Screw-in filters offer more options for the darker ND filters, but it's whether you need them. I haven't so far, but it is something I'd likje to experiment with at some point, but there's always something else I want more.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 16, 2012)

One other thing, Lee do actually have some cardboard mounts, that stick to smaller filters to enable use in the larger system. I could use that for my Singh Ray reverse grad, but it would then prevent me from selling it and I imagine the card would wear out quite quickly, so I haven't tried them out to see how easy they are to use. However, there isn't an adaptor to use my Singh Ray warming CPL. You could probably adjust the temperature in post, but there is just something about the warming CPL (it could be psychological though). I probably wouldn't bother to get a larger version though.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 18, 2012)

docsmith said:


> Short answer...yes...you don't have to buy into a single "system" exclusively. For example, the Lee and Cokin Z-Pro both hold 4x4 and 4x6 filters. I have the cokin Z-Pro and use Cokin, hitech and Singh-Ray 4x4 and 4x6 filters in it. I also use B+W screw in filters.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Lee....sorry. I can attest that the Singh Rays are thicker, better constructed (polished edges, etc) than the cokin....but optically I have been happy with results from both.
> 
> ...


----------



## jglaser757 (Mar 18, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> I am thinking about getting rid of most my filters (ND, CPL and such), and starting to use a filter system. I have been reading a great deal about the Lee filters, and also the Cokin Z-system. Has anyone here used both, and how are your experiences?



I have been using the cokin system for about a year, but just purchased the lee foundation kit..My take on it..I lost my cokin holder( it slipped off of the lens while carrying it) This was operated error. And apparently when used correctly it won't fall off. Darren widget claims that the lee filter holder will fall off..MY solution is too never ever walk around with the holder on the lens..just remove before packing up your gear for a new location!

But the big difference I see between them is that you can seal off the light from entering the lens on the lee filter system while you cannot with the cokin z. I purchased a 10 stop ND filter from Hitech( the lee big stopper wasn't available) And the filter has a rubber gasket around it that will seal off any light from leaking in around the sides of the holder.. The cokin will not do this and the filter doesn't even fit right on it..

I have been using singh ray filters for them both though.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 18, 2012)

jglaser757 said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about getting rid of most my filters (ND, CPL and such), and starting to use a filter system. I have been reading a great deal about the Lee filters, and also the Cokin Z-system. Has anyone here used both, and how are your experiences?
> ...



Cool. I think I will go for the Lee. But can you use your z filters for the Lee holder? is it the exact same size?


----------



## SPG (Mar 19, 2012)

The Cokin filter holder can also be a fun way to hold cutouts for bokeh effects.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 19, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> The Cokin grads and NDs will leave a huge purple color cast on long shots, but can remove them with software. I usually just end up making my shots bw to save time. I have talked to people that use Lee, and they say that you still get the purple, but I can't imagine that it is nearly as bad as the Cokins.


And to think some people spend ages in photoshop trying to get purple skys they could just use a cheap filter 

personally I dont mind the colour cast, I have the cheap ebay cokins which are ok, nothing to rave about but if someone just wants to try out filters before dumping huge money on a setup getting an ebay set for like 30 bucks i also got an infra red filter for this setup, only problem is the cheap filters need something around the outside to seal off light otherwise it gets in around the edges on long exposures.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 19, 2012)

I went with Lee. Their a little more expensive and there's usually a wait for the individual glass filters, but they are worth it. Google Lee filters on youtube to see how they are made and you'll be sold. Each hand made and checked and by only one small factory, unless they've expanded since I looked last year. It's an amazing process.


----------

